# Nexgard Spectra for dogs, anyone used it?



## Deleted member 48528 (Jul 17, 2017)

We are going to France in September and just booked our cocker spaniel in for his rabies jab and pet passport. He will need flea/tick/worm treatment for the passport.

Now we get a lot of ticks here in Scotland, I just pick em off. I don,t use a flea treatment, we have never had them (touch wood). I don't like using chemicals unless necessary. However, I have always wormed my dogs, with few problems, but last year he was given Drontal, he was very ill after, with sickness and diarrhoea, all his gut bacteria were stripped out and he had a course of Canakur eventually. We were up in far north of Scotland at the time in the Moho, vets few and far between, so it was not a good experience, and I haven't actually wormed him this year.

The nurse/receptionist I just spoke to said they have a new product called Nexgard Spectra, a chewable medication which you give them monthly, and does fleas, ticks and worms all in one go.  I'm always wary of all in one things, and I see there's a Facebook group with horror stories of dog deaths from it  :fear2

The tablet is a chew you give the dog monthly. We are going for around 5 weeks (ish), so wondering if the timing would be critical, with the 48 hour rule, i.e. If he had his pill two weeks before our return on the ferry.

Anybody got any experience of this produc? This will be our second visit to France. Last time, two years ago, we got our elderly dog passported all ready to go, and he sadly died a month before the trip, so no experience of actually going abroad with a dog.

TIA

Lesley


----------



## silverweed (Jul 17, 2017)

What 48 hour rule? Do you mean the 112 hour rule when the medication has to be given. You have to have the medication given by a vet and can not just do it yourself


----------



## pag (Jul 17, 2017)

*Nexguard*

Hi
I use Nexguard monthly on my GSD and he has been tick free ever since.





Roverdave said:


> We are going to France in September and just booked our cocker spaniel in for his rabies jab and pet passport. He will need flea/tick/worm treatment for the passport.
> 
> Now we get a lot of ticks here in Scotland, I just pick em off. I don,t use a flea treatment, we have never had them (touch wood). I don't like using chemicals unless necessary. However, I have always wormed my dogs, with few problems, but last year he was given Drontal, he was very ill after, with sickness and diarrhoea, all his gut bacteria were stripped out and he had a course of Canakur eventually. We were up in far north of Scotland at the time in the Moho, vets few and far between, so it was not a good experience, and I haven't actually wormed him this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Jul 17, 2017)

Whatever the length of time, one day or one year, you are abroad you will need the Passport signing and dating by a Vet before being allowed back to the UK.

On your return to the UK the dog needs to have the Tapeworm treatment ( Echinococcus Treatment) administered by a Vet within a time scale of 24 hours and 120 hours (1 – 5 days) of your Train or Ferry arrival time in the UK.

The Pet Passport and the dogs medical requirements and Rabies treatment must be up to date.

The Vet will give a tablet for the 'Echinococcus Treatment' (Tapeworm) (pages 14-21 of the Pet Passport) and must stamp, sign and date correctly the relevant page.

You may be able to use your own tablet, make sure it is the correct dose for the size/weight of dog,  but the Vet can insist on providing the tablet and refuse to use the one you provide.

The different Vets we have used have given our dog either Drontal, Milbemax and Veloxa worming tablets and he has had no side effects from any of them.

Whatever you have given the dog prior to travelling abroad is not likely to matter to the Vet as they still have to comply with the rules and administer the wormer.

The Vet should, but it is not obligatory, also examine the dog to ensure it is fit to travel and sign and date 'Clinical Examination' (page 28). 

I think it's worth having the 'Clinical Examination' page signed just for peace of mind.

The five day window for having the Passport procedure means you can be almost anywhere in Europe and still get back to the Ports within the 120 hours allowed.

The further you are from the Tunnel/Ferries when you see the Vet it's usually cheaper – but not always!

Many Vets allow 'walk in' visits but booking an appointment is advised and remember most Vets shut between 1200 and 1400 each day and are shut on Sundays and Public Holidays.

At the Pet Passport Office you will need to have the Pet Passport, travel booking form and to know your vehicle registration number.

Also you should know the position of the Microchip on your animal (see page 3 of the Pet Passport) as you have to scan the animal to show the Microchip number corresponds to the one in the Pet Passport.

PLEASE NOTE - You MUST check that the Passport has been correctly signed and dated by the Vet for the Tapeworm treatment as it the  responsibility of you, and only you, if it is not correct when presented at the Passport Office.

If the dog has not had the RABIES treatment, or is not up-to-date, the animal will not be allowed back to the UK for 21 days (three weeks) after having the Rabies treatment.

Any Pet Passport that appears to have been altered in any shape or form will almost certainly be rejected.

Whichever Vet you use I would appreciate it if you could give up-to-date information, especially price, to add to the Google Map of Recommended Vets.

Keith

:dog:  :dog:  :dog:  :dog:


----------



## runnach (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree with Keith 100% follow his guidelines you wont have any problems.

Vets closer to the ports are more familiar with pet passports than some of the outlying areas in my opinion ...the rural vets really do underestimate the tenacity of UK immigration and happy to alter a date and not sign it etc ...visit a vet as Keith says check and double check the paperwork afterwards

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the comprehensive reply, I printed that out. I meant five days, not 48 hours, got confused there!  

The dog is due for his rabies jab next Monday, and will order the passport then. I knew about the tapeworm treatment having to be given, it was the nurse that threw me suggesting the all in one treatment. Have been thinking about it, and can see it may not work in the time scale. Think it would be better to give him the flea and tick treatment separately from the worm tabs. I can take a worm tab with us for a vet to administer in France, I have heard people being overcharged for a tab. If the vet insists on using his own tabs, no problem.

Is there is time limit for giving the dog the flea and tick treatment BEFORE travelling from the UK?  He has to go back to the vet in August for his usual booster jabs.

This is our dog number ten, have never had problems with side effects from wormers before, apart from a little sickness. but he was really poorly with the Drontal, not uncommon I believe.

Thanks all for your replies 

Lesley


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 17, 2017)

Roverdave said:


> This is our dog number ten, have never had problems with side effects from wormers before, apart from a little sickness. but he was really poorly with the Drontal, not uncommon I believe.


One of our dogs had problems with Drontal, we now give them Cestem, it is available in two sizes for either large or medium/small dogs, you can buy it online but we buy ours from Manor Pharmacy which is local, we take our own with us to France and we have never had a Vet insist on using their own


----------



## alcam (Jul 17, 2017)

Torchy said:


> One of our dogs had problems with Drontal, we now give them Cestem, it is available in two sizes for either large or medium/small dogs, you can buy it online but we buy ours from Manor Pharmacy which is local, *we take our own with us to France* and we have never had a Vet insist on using their own



Probably just me but I always think this is a bit rude ? Bit like taking your own beer to the pub


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 17, 2017)

We just put a scalibor collar on ours 3 weeks before going recommended for sand fly


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 17, 2017)

alcam said:


> Probably just me but I always think this is a bit rude ? Bit like taking your own beer to the pub


Why is it rude?, if they insisted we paid the price they charge for it I would have no choice, it was a Vet in Étaples who suggested we bring our own the next time, that was in 2002 and we had to pay for tick and flea treatment as well then, the vets we use now ask if we have the tablets when we book in so they are happy with it
I don't use Pubs, I would if they let me bring my 5ltr wine box I buy cheap in France:banana:


----------



## Caz (Jul 17, 2017)

Took Reg to the Vet last week to get rabies jab and passport. He was given Milpro for worming, one now, one in August, and one to take with me for the French Vet to give him in September.

He picked up some ticks in Yorkshire, a month after having another anti-tick treatment, so he is having Bravecto which will apparently last 3 months.

I've also been advised to get some Spot on to apply a few days before we travel on 2nd September, to ward off sandflies.

Hoping that will all be OK!


----------



## chrismilo (Jul 17, 2017)

I give my dog advocate on his neck every month  which apparently does fleas and ticks and worming him every 3 months
Drontal doesn't do tape worm
When we went to Croatia last year I told the vet he gets regular flea ticket treatment 
Vet said as I'd give it the week before he wouldn't do it as it would be overdosing my dog
However signed and stamped his passport cost me £7.50
Which makes a farce out of the system overdosing dogs


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 17, 2017)

Chris356 said:


> We just put a scalibor collar on ours 3 weeks before going recommended for sand fly



One of my Lurchers is allergic to Scalibor, so be aware that this is a possibility ...


----------

